# No motors in cars allowed soon, and boats also, I guess.



## richg99 (Oct 8, 2016)

Be glad that we are not in the European Union, or, Germany, specifically. Hard to believe what the home of Mercedes and BMW is becoming.

richg99

https://gizmodo.com/german-lawmakers-vote-to-ban-the-internal-combustion-en-1787574000


----------



## harryron31 (Oct 8, 2016)

The bad thing is some chuckle head in DC will see this and try to get the same thing passed in the US.

sent from the middle of a corn field.


----------



## FormerParatrooper (Oct 8, 2016)

We need to hurry and do this, after all in 2013 the poles will have no ice anymore, wait, 2014 is the date predicted. Oh, its the end of 2016 and there is still ice? Oops. Florida is still there right?


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Oct 8, 2016)

So we can just switch to EVs that are charged from coal fired generation plants? 

Better yet, we can drive whenever the wind blows & the sun shines!


----------



## overboard (Oct 9, 2016)

WINDMILLS! Just because they are killing millions of birds and bats doesn't make them bad; another "BRILLIANT" plan!


----------



## GTS225 (Oct 9, 2016)

Not gonna work.
I noticed in the linked article, that it is/was going to be "no _*new*_ internal combustion engines". That opens the door to the third party market in parts to keep the existing engines and cars running forever, and the mfgr's will step up as soon as they see a profitable market. Just look at it here in the U.S. Who-da thunk, thirty years ago, that anyone would be making body panels for cars forty and fifty years old? There's a couple businesses making complete new car bodies that you can build, and they're steel.

Add to that, that there's no assurance the technology to support such a "law" will even exist, (or be ready), when that law goes into affect.

Some of our own "legislators" would be more than willing to pass "smart gun" legislation, (and have tried), even though the technology doesn't yet exist, and there's no evidence the buyer would support it.

Roger


----------



## richg99 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey guys, let's not let logic stand in the way of a politician's dreams. 

richg99


----------



## overboard (Oct 9, 2016)

GTS225 said:


> Not gonna work.
> I noticed in the linked article, that it is/was going to be "no _*new*_ internal combustion engines". That opens the door to the third party market in parts to keep the existing engines and cars running forever, and the mfgr's will step up as soon as they see a profitable market. Just look at it here in the U.S. Who-da thunk, thirty years ago, that anyone would be making body panels for cars forty and fifty years old? There's a couple businesses making complete new car bodies that you can build, and they're steel.
> 
> Add to that, that there's no assurance the technology to support such a "law" will even exist, (or be ready), when that law goes into affect.
> ...



If my memory is correct, quite awhile ago one of our "most brilliant" wanted to stop the production of all parts for cars after a certain time frame, I think it was 10 yrs. I recall reading that many years ago and it sticks in my mind since I have owned a factory 66 L-72 Impala for 50+ years! 
Yes, it's amazing what is available aftermarket for classic/antique cars!
Often joke about this, I could put 3 "PARTS" from my car in a box and they would be worth more than the whole car cost in 66 :lol: , the air cleaner, the 7k faced tach., and a OEM idler pully are now worth more than the list price of the car. I'm hanging onto my stash of AC43N spark plugs, I'm seeing them listed on e-bay for $80-150 for a box of 8! :shock:


----------



## GTS225 (Oct 9, 2016)

overboard said:


> If my memory is correct, quite awhile ago one of our "most brilliant" wanted to stop the production of all parts for cars after a certain time frame, I think it was 10 yrs. I recall reading that many years ago and it sticks in my mind since I have owned a factory 66 L-72 Impala for 50+ years!
> Yes, it's amazing what is available aftermarket for classic/antique cars!
> Often joke about this, I could put 3 "PARTS" from my car in a box and they would be worth more than the whole car cost in 66 :lol: , the air cleaner, the 7k faced tach., and a OEM idler pully are now worth more than the list price of the car. I'm hanging onto my stash of AC43N spark plugs, I'm seeing them listed on e-bay for $80-150 for a box of 8! :shock:


********************************************************************************************

(CHUCKLE) Yeah, ain't it amazing what our "best" elected representatives can be talked into supporting? As to the "value" of parts, I heavily dose such claims with a generous amount of skeptical "salt". Part values, along with whole cars, are artificially inflated due to what folks see on Barret-Jackson, and the other picker-type shows.
Case in point; I'd like to find a '55-'60 BMW Isetta 300, in better than rustbucket condition, within my budget. Ever since a nicely restored one sold for something north of $47K, a guy can't find a rusted-out parts donor for less than 6-7K. My checkbook just ain't that thick.
And about those plugs; Just because you're seeing them _listed_ for $10+ bucks each, doesn't mean they're _*selling*_ for that amount.

Roger


----------



## overboard (Oct 9, 2016)

Know what you are saying about inflated prices, but when they didn't make many of them to begin with, or stop making something like the AC43N plugs the price goes accordingly. I'm sure there are nuts out there that will put those plugs in for a show and remove them before they drive it back home. Was just on the 65-66 forum where a guy was looking for original wheel weights with the correct name and weight marks #-o, even though he had the wrong tires on! :lol: 
The 66 L-72 air cleaner is 1 year only, and was only on the big body cars with the 427 425hp, RARE and costly! The OEM 7k factory tach. was also only in those cars, also RARE and costly. If the car had the factory tach. in the dash there was no room for a clock, so they offered a universal clock that mounted on top of the dash, mine has that also and the price of a NOS one is getting up there. The OEM idler pully and bracket are also pretty scarce, big bodied L-72's and certain 375hp 396's had them, the Corvettes with the L-72's didn't.
I used to go out to Carlisle on a regular basis, one of the biggest if not the biggest auto parts flea market in the country, I saw many inflated prices and guys were buying, saw a lot of junk there also! :roll: :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 10, 2016)

solar panel farms are killing birds rapidly too!


----------



## harryron31 (Oct 10, 2016)

I say let's stop trying to encrust the earth in asphalt and return the roads to dirt. We can't keep killing that many bird because some of them tast good. 

sent from the middle of a corn field.


----------



## Ictalurus (Oct 11, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Be glad that we are not in the European Union, or, Germany, specifically. Hard to believe what the home of Mercedes and BMW is becoming.
> 
> richg99
> 
> https://gizmodo.com/german-lawmakers-vote-to-ban-the-internal-combustion-en-1787574000




Rich,

Lotta the old timers don't care for change too much. Did you flip out when you had to turn in your horse for a model A?! 

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## richg99 (Oct 11, 2016)

Never had a horse or a Model A or T. Some oldsters must be older than me! 

Actually, I embrace change. 

I was way ahead of the pack in computers. First one was a Timex-Sinclair. Had 4 K. I had to teach myself RPG and Fortran to make it do anything. richg99


----------

